# Canceling/Stop a trip before completing



## UberDriver0384939 (12 mo ago)

Hello, is there a way to cancel/stop a trip before completing the trip so that the rider won’t be able to rate the driver ?

Ex. I’m a driver. Mid through a ride the rider pulls out an open bottle of liquor. Do I risk getting 1 star by telling them they can’t drink inside the car ?

Wouldn’t it be smart to add a “Report” button that completes the trip, reports the rider, and doesn’t allow them to rate the driver.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberDriver0384939 said:


> Hello, is there a way to cancel/stop a trip before completing the trip so that the rider won’t be able to rate the driver ?
> 
> Ex. I’m a driver. Mid through a ride the rider pulls out an open bottle of liquor. Do I risk getting 1 star by telling them they can’t drink inside the car ?
> 
> Wouldn’t it be smart to add a “Report” button that completes the trip, reports the rider, and doesn’t allow them to rate the driver.


Dont worry about your ratings
You should eject them and
make a report to uber immediately 
Your wallet will thank me later


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Yes you can cancel a trip at any time. But before you do, is it worth the confrontation? Trying to kick rider out, making a scene, make no money, would it not be better to just turn a blind eye, ?

I don’t look at my passengers, I don’t care what they are doing. You have the option to report the rider afterwards and rate low.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Classified said:


> Yes you can cancel a trip at any time. But before you do, is it worth the confrontation? Trying to kick rider out, making a scene, make no money, would it not be better to just turn a blind eye, ?
> 
> I don’t look at my passengers, I don’t care what they are doing. You have the option to report the rider afterwards and rate low.


You must confront them when they open alcohol in the car. I am not risking a cop seeing someone drink in my car because the driver will be the one held responsible. Never had any issues


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'd ask for a cash tip of $20 or more to continue with the trip, else they can order another driver.

I laugh at 1-star ratings.


----------

